# Golden Retriever pup - how long does it take?



## trpsn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

I know it probably depends on each dog, but we have a 3 month old golden retriever and have only had her for a week, and it does seem like she sometimes gets that she should do her stuff outside, but for the most part, she is peeing and pooping inside the house. I've heard that goldens are pretty easy to potty train. Does anyone know approximately how long it takes? Now,we've only had her a week and I'm not thinking she should be trained by now, but is it normal to still keep going in the house AND go outside?

Thanks!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

She is completely normal, she just doesnt have the concept yet. The age varies from dog to dog. It depends on the breed, her temperment, your training skills, the amount of time you spend with her, the method you use etc. No one can tell you how long it will take. At 3 months old, she can hold her bladder for 2-3 hrs at a time. She should be taken out after, playing, eating or sleeping. Praise for going potty, play a little outside, and come in.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

In addition to the other posters suggestions - 

Restrict her freedom by crating or confining her whenver you can not watch her like a hawk so you can prevent indoor accidents. Take her outside frequently, as often as every hour.


----------



## trpsn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. We do keep her crated every so often basically when I cannot watch her like a hawk. Unfortunately what "like a hawk" means to me and what it means to my family are 2 different things!  I am very anal about following her everywhere when my daughter (12) has the attention span of a gnat.  

Also, our carpet in the room we are in the most is trashed. We had another puppy (dachshund) that passed away at 2.5 years old. So her pee is in that carpet along with this one (and my 7 yo brittany). I'm wondering if that is giving her mixed messages. Oh, did I mention I have 3 yo triplets that are potty training also? Soooo some of their pee is on the carpet. No matter how hard I clean it, I can still smell it. We are having the carpet pulled out and vinyl put in in 2 weeks... I hope that makes a difference...


----------

